# Careful!! Bomber disguised as a coffee fan!



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Just wanted to send out a general warning after half of the building was demolished by a bomb that was mailed disguised as a coffee package. @JtAv8tor sent me a fantastic coffee sample and used a handful of great cigars as "padding and packaging materials". Thank you for your generosity sir! I'm looking forward to pairing this coffee with these cigars!

PS. If this method for packaging actually sticks, I am happy to order whatever it is that's being sold lol


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Haha! Shhh now nobody will accept a coffee sample. Glad it made safe, enjoy them both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Cigar + coffee = perfecto!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome gesture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

People worried about world war 3 and they don't even know the true horror of what's going on at Puff.com. Enough bombs to level earth.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Beaned!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Coffee bomb, love it! 💕


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That av8tor is a sneaky one. Hope you are ok after all the shrapnel.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done @JtAv8tor

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's fantastic packing for the coffee. Great work!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Some of the most generous folks I ever met frequent here...Way to go!!!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another killer hit! This place has been on fire lately with all these high explosives going off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Great idea!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice job

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Sweet hit :thumb:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I like your style Jtav8tor...hiding explosives inside exlosives.....f'n genious.....who'd a thunk?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Cigary said:


> I like your style Jtav8tor...hiding explosives inside exlosives.....f'n genious.....who'd a thunk?


Unconventional munitions, have to think outside the "bomb".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Ha ha - that's awesome ! Great job @JtAv8tor


----------

